# KUWAIT CITY | Projects & Construction



## msaezf (Jul 16, 2014)

Wafra vertical Housing in Kuwait: http://www.agi-architects.com/#!works/vertical-housing-wafra-wind-tower

This tower is raised on a plinth which is compromised of 2 levels of above ground parking, and one level of the building’s public spaces including a swimming pool and gym area.


----------



## lifegear (Jul 28, 2017)

*Kuwait City view*


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

double post


----------

